# FSH levels in women over 40



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies
I'm 42 not responding to clomid 150mg and am about to be given higher dosage, as well as being dubious about the dangers of this, my LSH level is 8, does anyone have experience of clomid high dosage or know if my FSH level is good or bad for my age?
There doesn't seem to be many ladies over 40 on clomid and would love to swap notes if there are......
Cheers Fi


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Crazy Fi

Just wanted to say that if your FSH level is 8, it is pretty good! Most IVF clinics are pleased with anything under 10. I'm not an expert on Clomid (I took it for four months a few years ago when I was 38 even though I was ovulating OK so there was no real reason to take it - the clinic thought it was worth trying).  Like you, I was dubious about it because of possible side effects and my clinic would not let me take it for more than six months in any case.  If you are concerned, I think it would be worth talking through your concerns with your consultant and seeing if he/she can suggest any alternatives.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Ellie,
My cons won't offer any alternatives as funding for ff problems in my area is so low so its my only and final option, but thanks for advice and good news on fsh, good luck to you too

Fi


----------

